# New with 2 hypo children



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this board. I just found out that my son (11 mos) is hypothyroid (TSH 6.87 (0.3-4.8), Free T4 normal, total T3 2.0 (0.8-1.8)). We are waiting for an appointment with the pediatric endo which should happen soon. In the meantime I was wondering if any one could help me understand some general info.

My daughter who is 3.5 years old was also diagnosed as hypo about 1.5 years ago. She had bloodwork done at 2 years old since she was in the 5% for weight and height and her soft spot had not fully closed yet. Her results came back and her TSH was slightly elevated, T4 was normal and T3 was also elevated (like my son's results). My daughter was put on 25mcg of Synthroid. She also has a small (2mm nodule) on her right lobe that is being monitored with ultrasounds.

My main question is, how can both my kids have elevated TSH and elevated T3? I understand this is contradictory? I think I have heard of a protein that can cause the T3 to appear high, but it is actually within range?

My other question is, I am going to get my bloodwork done in a couple of weeks since I have hypo symptoms, there is a strong family history (both of my grandmas, several aunts, etc..), and since now both of my kids have been diagnosed, I could be hypo. What should I ask my Dr. to test for?

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> Hi, I am new to this board. I just found out that my son (11 mos) is hypothyroid (TSH 6.87 (0.3-4.8), Free T4 normal, total T3 2.0 (0.8-1.8)). We are waiting for an appointment with the pediatric endo which should happen soon. In the meantime I was wondering if any one could help me understand some general info.
> 
> My daughter who is 3.5 years old was also diagnosed as hypo about 1.5 years ago. She had bloodwork done at 2 years old since she was in the 5% for weight and height and her soft spot had not fully closed yet. Her results came back and her TSH was slightly elevated, T4 was normal and T3 was also elevated (like my son's results). My daughter was put on 25mcg of Synthroid. She also has a small (2mm nodule) on her right lobe that is being monitored with ultrasounds.
> 
> ...


Hey, Karen and welcome!! That is a Total 3 which is comprised of bound, unbound and rT3 hormone.

I urge you to get a FREE T3 test for both of your children. The Free is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake and gives a much more accurate assessment.

The Free T4 only said normal. I would really like to know what the number was and thank you so much for including the ranges.

Here are tests that I recommend for anyone w/ thyroid problems.

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, have your babies been on soy formula?


----------



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I will be sure to have my doctor test me for the items that you listed. I'll ask the ped. endo about doing additional tests for my children.

Regarding your question on formula, no, neither of my children have been on soy formula. I exclusively nursed my daughter until she was 13 mos and I have been nursing my son and supplementing with milk-based formula.

Sorry I couldn't be more specific with my son's recent results, I only learned of them by phone the other day and I jotted down what I could. I guess I still don't understand (and neither does my pediatrician) how the T3 can be elevated when TSH is elevated?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> Thank you for the information. I will be sure to have my doctor test me for the items that you listed. I'll ask the ped. endo about doing additional tests for my children.
> 
> Regarding your question on formula, no, neither of my children have been on soy formula. I exclusively nursed my daughter until she was 13 mos and I have been nursing my son and supplementing with milk-based formula.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more specific with my son's recent results, I only learned of them by phone the other day and I jotted down what I could. I guess I still don't understand (and neither does my pediatrician) how the T3 can be elevated when TSH is elevated?


It can be elevated if there is a lot of bound hormone that the cells are not able to take up.

Please request the Free T3 test.

And I feel bad that both your babies are going through this and you as well. When do you plan on having labs?

http://www.pediatricweb.com/nspeds/article.asp?ArticleID=855&ArticleType=9

Once you read the above, you will realize the importance of having the result of the FT4 and the range. There are also some good links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros,

You ask some excellent questions:

1. requesting a FT-3 for both children. A doctor should not make a DX based on TSH alone nor should they ever treat anybody using TSH alone.

2. I would also like to see what the FT-4 level was "normal" can have a huge range.

3 When is Karen going to have labs? I wonder if Karen might have an underlying thyroid issue that might cross over to the kids through the breast milk?

4. I'd like to add for Karen to seek out a pediatric endocrinologist for additional testing. Have the kids ever had antibodies testing done?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Andros,
> 
> You ask some excellent questions:
> 
> ...


I am worried; we have not heard from Karen. And may I take this opportunity to thank you for your excellent posts and talent for sorting through things.

It is sooooooooooooo good to have different viewpoints. It opens our minds up.


----------



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your concerns! We had an appointment at a ped. endo. last Thursday. They drew my son's blood and it is my understanding that are doing a full work up. I am waiting for the results - hope to hear something soon. When I do I will post them..

As for me, I go this Thursday to the Dr., so I won't know anything for a little while.

As for my daughter, they did test her for antibodies (not sure what tests specifically) and it is my understanding that she tested negative.

I too wonder if I am hypo, could have "caused" my children to become hypothyroid - especially my son who I am still nursing. We recently cut back the nursing sessions to only twice a day and he has actually gained close to 2 lbs in one month! I am thinking that I was not producing enough milk for him since he previously struggled to gain weight (even after starting on solids).

I hope to find out more soon! Thanks again for the advice!
Karen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> Thank you for your concerns! We had an appointment at a ped. endo. last Thursday. They drew my son's blood and it is my understanding that are doing a full work up. I am waiting for the results - hope to hear something soon. When I do I will post them..
> 
> As for me, I go this Thursday to the Dr., so I won't know anything for a little while.
> 
> ...


Oh, Karen!! Your ears must have been burning. Ha, ha!! Anyway, so good to hear from you and yes...............we would love to look at the lab results and ranges for all 3 of you. By all means.

Glad the "little one" has gained some weight.


----------



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I found out the results of my son's blood work yesterday afternoon. The nurse at the ped. endo said that everything was "normal". The following are the lab results:

TSH = 6.9 (0.9 - 7.7)
Free T3 = 1.47 (0.89 - 1.76)
Total T4 = 9.6 (6.1 - 14.9)

Negative for antibodies.

They recommended that he be retested in a month due to the strong family history (having a hypo sibling).

I was surprised with the range on the TSH - I am wondering if this is because of my son's age (11 months). Are young children more likely to have higher TSH levels?

I'd be interested in any feedback.

I had my blood drawn yesterday and will post my results when I get them.

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found out the results of my son's blood work yesterday afternoon. The nurse at the ped. endo said that everything was "normal". The following are the lab results:
> 
> ...


Karen..........this should interest you quite a bit......

http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/45/7/1087/T1

And then the whole abstract on the cohort is here.........

http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/45/7/1087

Wonder what antibodies were tested? Would you know?

I am glad they want to re-test and stay on top of it. That is very very good news.


----------



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for the information Andros. This was very helpful.

It will be interesting to see what happens in one month when he will be 1 year old and therefore will likely have a new range. If his TSH stays about the same, this new range will likely show that he is hypothyroid.

I don't know what antibodies that they tested for. Unfortunately, I don't get a copy of the results, I just get them verbally over the phone


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> Thank you for the information Andros. This was very helpful.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens in one month when he will be 1 year old and therefore will likely have a new range. If his TSH stays about the same, this new range will likely show that he is hypothyroid.
> 
> I don't know what antibodies that they tested for. Unfortunately, I don't get a copy of the results, I just get them verbally over the phone


Yep; that will be interesting in one month and if you can get the info, I will appreciate knowing what antibodies they ran and whether or not they were in the range, below the range or absolutely no trace.

Sometimes they will say negative if they are below the range. That does not fly with me for many of these antibodies should not be present at all, no matter how small the amount.


----------



## kgaidasz (Jan 24, 2010)

I finally got my results. My Dr. said they were normal:

TSH 1.53 (0.34-4.82)
FT3 1.00 (0.8-1.80)
T4 (Tx) 0.8 (0.6-1.6)

I am surprised - I thought for sure with my symptoms (and 2 kids that are hypo) that I would be hypothyroid as well.... I still think something is going on though...

I'd be interested in any comments...

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kgaidasz said:


> I finally got my results. My Dr. said they were normal:
> 
> TSH 1.53 (0.34-4.82)
> FT3 1.00 (0.8-1.80)
> ...


Hi, Karen. The T4 is pretty low, that stands out. What is (Tx)? It would be wise to get some antibodies' tests if you want to track down familial thyroid disease.

Here are some suggestions.............

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

My labs always came back normal range also but I almost died from a Thyroid Storm. So, detecting antibodies is very very important.

How are the children doing? And do you feel personally that something is a afoot for yourself? Because you see, who is going to know their body better than the owner of that body? I would pursue this.


----------

